# Ultrasound guidance for A line placement



## tdeberry@winanes.com (May 18, 2016)

One of our physicians is asking about billing for ultrasound guidance when placing and A line (CPT 36620). As far as I am aware there is an add on code for ultrasound guidance for central venous access procedures (76937), but I don't think us guidance is separately reportable on an A line, am I correct in this???


----------



## CodingKing (May 18, 2016)

Fluoroscopic is bundled in to the A line placement so I assume US would have been bundled as well if there was a code for it.


----------

